# أقوى دورة في الهيدروليك والنيوماتك



## rasmi (9 ديسمبر 2009)

أقدم لكم كورس قوي جدا في الهيدروليك والنيوماتيك 
والكورس مكون من 12 درس
وكل درس مرفق بداخلة صور توضيحية لتسهيل الشرح

عموما الكورس قوي جدا ويغني عن البحث على معلومات أخرى لأنه يحتوي على كل ما تحتاجة













​


----------



## ايمن الكبره (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا​*كورس قيم​


----------



## rasmi (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جزلك الله كل خير للمرور والرد


----------



## نايف علي (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

جزاك الله خير أخي على المشاركات الفعالة 

تم التحميل وجاري الإطلاع 

بارك الله فيك 

استمر فأنا متابع لما لديك من درر


----------



## Badran Mohammed (10 ديسمبر 2009)

دورة جيدة ومفيدة
بورك في عملك


----------



## كريم6230 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## rasmi (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير للمرور والرد


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الملف


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (12 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخى الكريم
الملف تم تحميلة ولاكن لا يفتح برجاء افادتى بالبرنامج الخاص بفتح الملف
مع الشكر


----------



## rasmi (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ENG/A.H.M قال:


> جزاك اللة خيرا اخى الكريم
> الملف تم تحميلة ولاكن لا يفتح برجاء افادتى بالبرنامج الخاص بفتح الملف
> مع الشكر



نزل البرنامج دة

هنا


----------



## jouini87 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
هل هذه الدورات بالعربية أو الإنقليزية؟؟


----------



## احمد البربري 1 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور يا بشمهندس*


----------



## rasmi (13 ديسمبر 2009)

الدورة باللغة الأنجليزية
بس مش حتقابل أي مصطلحات صعبة


----------



## jouini87 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

rasmi قال:


> الدورة باللغة الأنجليزية
> بس مش حتقابل أي مصطلحات صعبة


إذا سأقوم بالتحميل،كنت سأطلب منك دورات بالإنقليزية أو الفرنسية لو كانت هذه بالعربية ،بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## mohamedff_2007 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير أخي على المشاركات الفعالة *


----------



## osama32 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

دورة جيدة و مفيدة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (14 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
دورة جميلة جداااااااااااااااااا
مشكور


----------



## ايهاب ققق (15 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااااااائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد رأفت (16 ديسمبر 2009)

جــــــزاك الله كل خـير


----------



## اسامة القاسى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (10 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mustfa (11 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جارى التحميل


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (11 يناير 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخى الكريم مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## kindheart186 (17 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## kindheart186 (17 أبريل 2010)

* جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## بوحصة (20 أبريل 2010)

شكراً على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عبد11 (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمر البسام (20 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي بس هل اقدر اعرضها على شكل power point

لان الصفحات مش مرتبه

وشكراً


----------



## محمد طه محمد حبييب (20 أبريل 2010)

Thank you


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## bongbong (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شاخوان محمد (23 أبريل 2010)

التزيل جاري شكرا عالمجهود وجعله الله في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## رضا الشاهد (25 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وائل عبده (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## yaser1 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## علاء ذياب (25 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لك ولكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## انورالخالدي (25 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## MHOA (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Merci bq


----------



## ahmedashour (29 ديسمبر 2012)

اين الرابط


----------



## shobedo (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## mostafa_mobset (30 ديسمبر 2012)

روابط التحميل مش موجوووووووووده...


----------



## Mohamed maksoud (1 يناير 2013)

مجهود راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## yossef mohammed (1 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## I love Iraq (5 يناير 2013)

اين الروابط ؟


----------



## yp_yp13 (6 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ممكن اعرف ازي احمل الدوره ده اين الروابط


----------



## yp_yp13 (6 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم هو فين رابط التنزيل


----------



## abdozaid87 (7 يناير 2013)

فين الرابط


----------



## hossam_8822 (8 يناير 2013)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## mega byte (9 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيراً


----------



## بيشوى ثروت (9 يناير 2013)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## عمران احمد (13 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم

ممكن لو تكرمت تعيد رفع الملفات مرة اخرى


----------



## abu khateeb (16 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
اين الرابط يا اخوان
الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## إتقآن (16 يناير 2013)

توجد مشكلة في الرابط أخي الكريم


----------



## meca 2010 (18 يناير 2013)

than you alot


----------



## تامرحجاج (18 يناير 2013)

جزلك الله كل خير


----------



## FABERGAS (21 يناير 2013)

Thanks for that efforts


----------



## السمان ابو خضر (21 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام الصديق (23 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## blue rose (23 يناير 2013)

اين الروابط ؟؟؟؟


----------



## smooz (26 يناير 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع جارى فحص الروابط


----------



## msm201011 (11 يونيو 2013)

شكرااااا


----------



## mahmoud abousna (15 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## مى حريرى (16 يونيو 2013)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## عمر محمد محمدحسن (18 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جارى ايجاد الرابط


----------



## Ronad (6 يوليو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## last samorai (8 يوليو 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## caterpillarman (13 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moslem-ramy (14 يوليو 2013)

ممكن حضرتك ترفع الملف تانى ؟
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engineer (15 يوليو 2013)

مغلق لعدم توفر محتوى الموضوع


----------

